# Here's the real question. Paws or Maws?



## Narri (Jul 19, 2019)

What will win? WHAT DO THE FURRIES LOVE MORE????? YOU DECIDE IN THIS AMAZING POLL!!


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jul 19, 2019)

Paw definitively!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 19, 2019)

Maws.



Spoiler



Said no one ever.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

I like paws, but maws are not bad.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Pawbs are cute :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 19, 2019)

Paws!


----------



## skybel (Jul 19, 2019)

paws


----------



## Simo (Jul 19, 2019)

Maws!


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 19, 2019)

Paws!


----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 19, 2019)

PAWS!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 19, 2019)

Wings


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> PAWS!


Fetish... Oh yes.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 19, 2019)

Handpaws and footpaws. But tongues are noice too!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 19, 2019)

I like snoots!


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 20, 2019)

PAWS   AND A TAIL


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I like snoots!



*boops that snoot* ○w○


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 20, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> PAWS!


Paws all the way! Love me a beautiful pair of footpaws. Those pads just look so soft and squishy!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 20, 2019)

Paws are cute


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 20, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> *boops that snoot* ○w○


boop  owo


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 20, 2019)

Paws


----------



## Keefur (Jul 20, 2019)

I likes the teefes.


----------



## JadenJackal (Jul 20, 2019)

H-HOW C-COULD YOU THIS IS SO HARD!?!? So i pick both !! Lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I like snoots!


is that your dog  ???


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 20, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> is that your dog  ???


Naw, I found that on google.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Naw, I found that on google.


ok  cute fursona  by the way


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 20, 2019)

Pawsss they are just adorable!
Maws are not bad either tho


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 20, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> ok  cute fursona  by the way


Thank you!


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 20, 2019)

do you come to my discord ??     Join the tj live Discord Server!


----------



## Darsana (Jul 20, 2019)

You need the maw to boop the snoot, and you need the paws to tippity tap so both are pretty good in my opinion


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2019)

Butts


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 20, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Butts


Butt that's neither of the options...
paws is bestest!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Butt that's neither of the options...
> paws is bestest!



Paws kicking butts.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 20, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Paws kicking butts.


X3
That's cheating!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Butt that's neither of the options...
> paws is bestest!


Are you kidding? Butts are ALWAYS an option!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Are you kidding? Butts are ALWAYS an option!


I'm more about the other side myself


----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I'm more about the other side myself


RRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 20, 2019)

Hmm... I guess as a man of vore, my maw is best option as it can fit many cuties in whole.
I mean... Maws. >_>



Fallowfox said:


> Butts


I raise with maws on butts.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 20, 2019)

Either way.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 20, 2019)

I have so many NSFW thoughts now, but I shouldn't say 'em. XD


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I have so many NSFW thoughts now, but I shouldn't say 'em. XD


Same...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I have so many NSFW thoughts now, but I shouldn't say 'em. XD


How... l00d...


----------



## Croc and Roll (Jul 20, 2019)

Jaws.


----------



## Narri (Jul 20, 2019)

Some of these comments though xD

(Both duh)


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)

PINK PAWZ


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 20, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> View attachment 66174
> PINK PAWZ


BEANZ!!!!


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)

That's my baby kitten ♡


----------



## pediachnid (Aug 7, 2019)

under/in both for me~


----------



## Narri (Aug 7, 2019)

59.4% Vote Paws. Huh. Interesting....


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 7, 2019)

Paws on maws?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Paws on maws?



Paws on noses.


----------



## Narri (Aug 7, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Paws on maws?





Fallowfox said:


> Paws on noses.



Fair points.


----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 7, 2019)

I prefer my mawz on pawz, ifyaknowwaddeyemean.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 7, 2019)

I prefer maws, but those squishy little paw pads are tactilely pleasing for sure.



https://imgur.com/height%3D338%3Bid%3DJjbUZoA%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D600


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 7, 2019)

Antlers beat by far, uncultured swines :V
For real tho, paws are kinda cute :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2019)

We need a thread on preferred tail types. But there's a lot of types!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> We need a thread on preferred tail types. But there's a lot of types!


>Fluffy fox tail 
>k done that's all you need


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 7, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I have so many NSFW thoughts now, but I shouldn't say 'em. XD


honestly has been the biggest thing stopping me from posting in this thread TBH



CertifiedCervine said:


> Antlers beat by far, uncultured swines :V
> For real tho, paws are kinda cute :3


Exellent work, my Good and Faithful Menace!


----------



## Punji (Aug 7, 2019)

Both are good, but only paws are great.

Paws 4 lyfe


----------



## Render (Aug 7, 2019)

the poll doesn't lie; PAWS!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> >Fluffy fox tail
> >k done that's all you need



But what about cute little nub tail?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2019)

Paws. They're fuzzy and not covered in saliva.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Paws. They're fuzzy and* not covered in saliva.*



That depends.


----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 7, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Paws. They're fuzzy and not covered in saliva.





Fallowfox said:


> That depends.





Wabbajax said:


> I prefer my mawz on pawz, ifyaknowwaddeyemean.


'Nuff said. lol.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 7, 2019)

Maws, paws, bellies and butts, I love em all, they drive me nuts


----------



## Kinare (Aug 7, 2019)

I like a good snoot to boop, but paws are far more adorable. Holding a kitty paw is one of the best things~ <3


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 8, 2019)

Toe beens are adorable.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Toe beens are adorable.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


>


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 8, 2019)

Paws


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 9, 2019)

Maws are nice. They can be kissed and _fed_ _squirming things._


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Feb 2, 2020)

Paws or maws how about neither! Both are equally terrible!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2020)

The right answer is still butts.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Feb 2, 2020)

No the right answer should be none of the above. Not paws, not maws and certainly not butts either.


----------



## kiroku (Feb 2, 2020)

gimme the MAW. You get different maw shapes and sizes, teeth, and expressions from them


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Feb 2, 2020)

Ya'll are insane you know that?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 2, 2020)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Ya'll are insane you know that?


Says the goo octopus-cat/fox-thing with 4 arms, pawb tentacles, and feet stuck out showing off the pawbs.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Feb 2, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Says the goo octopus-cat/fox-thing with 4 arms, pawb tentacles, and feet stuck out showing off the pawbs.


Whom of which is the only sane person in a world gone mad. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Feb 2, 2020)

Maws all day, every day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2020)

Join the Startroopers light infantry today!

Would you like to know _maw_?


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Feb 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Join the Startroopers light infantry today!
> 
> Would you like to know _maw_?



I'd like to get to know more of them


----------



## Niru the Husky (Feb 2, 2020)

I'll go for paws ^^
Because... paws!


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Feb 3, 2020)

Again, ya'll are insane and i'm not!


----------



## BayoDino (Feb 3, 2020)

Pawz.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Feb 3, 2020)

I object! Snoots is not an option in the poll!


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Feb 3, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I object! Snoots is not an option in the poll!


And neither is none of the above!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Feb 3, 2020)

Brooks Dotson said:


> And neither is none of the above!



#TeamSnoots


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> #TeamSnoots


Totally!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2020)

Footpaws or handpaws anyway?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Footpaws or handpaws anyway?


Who cares? They both have toe beanz. uwu


----------



## Rarum (Feb 3, 2020)

Both. Always both.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 4, 2020)

Moar snoot!


----------



## Narri (Feb 4, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Moar snoot!


Perfect for booping


----------



## FrazzledFeline (Feb 4, 2020)

Paws please! Love ridiculously big soft ones.


----------



## tamara590 (Oct 26, 2020)

maws, but in a non vore sense, i dont like vore at all, but a pic focusing on the maw is really nice


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 28, 2020)

Snoots and paws. Otherwise just paws.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2020)

I was about to say you can't put socks on maws...but you totally can.


----------



## Erix (May 5, 2021)

(Oh god not a new type of would you rather post. *flashbacks to boxer brief thread* uh oh)

I’m going to probably be part of the outliars club and choose snoots. The compelling booping you could do on those is too much to handle for the average human being, you can’t resist the call.

See? Like even I’m compelled right now

*boops next person to post on the snoot*


----------

